# how much can an 11hh pony carry



## laceyhiggs (21 October 2008)

shes really strong as shes a ride/drive shes my daughters pony but really lazy. i dont want to get on her and ruin her would i be best finding a small teen or something to school her a bit


----------



## Nailed (21 October 2008)

a cob type pony should be able to happily carry a stone to every hand so eleven stone.

Lou x


----------



## horseandhound (21 October 2008)

Also younger ponies cope much better than older ones, I often rode an 12 hh Welsh Pony, fine legged but barrell like body, I am 5.3 inch hight and 9.7 stone, but need also add saddle to that weight.  My pony coped fine and even used to run off with me(very occassionally) such fun 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I think height of rider is very important, Im only short but I think a taller rider would find it more difficult to cope with balance.  I would think 10 stone max on 11 hh pony.


----------



## DuckToller (21 October 2008)

Depends on breeding - is she a welsh section A type, or a shetland x type?  

The Pony Club maximum weight for 12.2hh and under games ponies is 8 stone (dressed to ride but not including saddle), if that helps.


----------



## Michelle73 (21 October 2008)

I'm 5'2" and 9st 10lb and ride an 11.2hh m&amp;m pony.  She's ace!!!!  I sometimes love her more than my 15.3hh!!!!!!!! She's very forward with me and seems to enjoy me being on her.  Although I don't do too much (half hour max), if I go for a longer than half hour hack I walk her to the fields, get on in the fields then walk home but maybe I'm too soft???!!!


----------



## horseandhound (21 October 2008)

Yes, I would agree in an ideal world, 8 stone is a kind weight for pony to carry, but pony club games are rather demanding, I cant imagine an adult is thinking this type of activity with a small pony anyhow.  It can be better for a bigger rider to school the pony correctly and help out the little rider in this way than the child having to sell an unsuitable pony.


----------



## StefDua (21 October 2008)

This is one of the reasons we are selling our 12hh Sec A.  My neice doesn't get on with him.  We love him to bits but me and my sis are too heavy for him both being over 12st and 5'6/7.

Although he is very chunky I'm terrified of ruining him.


----------



## johannapage (21 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
a cob type pony should be able to happily carry a stone to every hand so eleven stone.

Lou x 

[/ QUOTE ]

is this a good way of guessing how much weight cob x's can carry - im forever worrying im too heavy for mine but if thats the case im a good 4 stone off being too worried!


----------



## horseandhound (21 October 2008)

Yes, I have to agree with you there, I would say that 12 stone was a little to heavy without the risk of offending and lots of teen riders who would be suitable in weight for the pony, in my experience want to gallop and jump the legs of the pony and only help in sharpening the pony up more.  Its difficult indeed to find a true first ridden pony, least if you are not willing to pay a large price tag.


----------



## StefDua (21 October 2008)

No offense taken don't worry - I know I'm far too heavy to ride him although we have been told before now that he would carry us no problem!


----------



## laceyhiggs (21 October 2008)

dont worry im not looking to bomb her around. she is a fab fab kids pony my daughter can do anything with her its just her legs only just come below the saddle so her leg aids are more or less pointless you see.


----------

